# Flip Top Assembly Table



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Inspired by a wood magazine design that I've seen built a few times on lumberjocks like this one by chippy I wanted to see if I could improve on the design for a good flip top assembly table. 


The table would use a torsion box, simillair to the wood whisperer torsion box assembly table, currernt design has a 5'' by 3'6'' table. The bit thing I wanted to add was multiple level settings, this way I can have the assembly table at various heights, depending on what I am assembling. Here is what I've come up with in sketchup so far, there are some things I don't like about it so I'd love to hear some suggestions.

Here is mode one, that sits 32'' off the ground which is a good height for me to work at for small projects. 









Here is mode two, it sits 22 3/4'' off the ground









Here is mode three, it sits 12 and 3/4'' off the ground









Here is everything stowed up so it can be moved out of the way.









The 2 things I don't like are in mode 2 and 3, the bottom stick out of the right side, which would make it difficult to walk all the way round the table.

When ready to be stowed it still takes up a 2' by 3' 6'' area, if I went with a smaller table I'd be able to decease that footprint some, but I'm wondering how wide do I need the base to be to prevent the table from tipping over when in the locked up position.

I plan to achieve the folding system with a series of hinges and locking mechanisms to secure parts in place.

I'd love to hear any ideas you guys may have and who knows when I'll actually get around to building this thing.

-jeremy


----------

